# What metal is used in the body of a MK1 TT



## FlaunTT (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just doing some homework on MK1 TT body as I am going to turn my TT into a targa car.

What parts of the body panels or main body are aluminum ?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Well i hope you are going to compensate for the lack of rigidity by cutting big holes in the roof of a car thats not meant to have holes in the roof


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Steel mainly except for front rear bumper covers
Bonnet is Aluminum
I think the roof rails may be aluminum but not sure on those trim pieces.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Zinc galvanised steel. I suspect the boot lid is aluminium, as I know our A4 one is.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As Wak states & roof rails are aluminium.
Hoggy.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Wak said:


> Steel mainly except for front rear bumper covers
> Bonnet is Aluminum
> I think the roof rails may be aluminum but not sure on those trim pieces.


You going all stars and stripes on us Wak? 

Surely it's aluminium... :wink:

John


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Something like this?










http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=64712&start=0

Old german tuner project


----------



## neiloid1 (Nov 11, 2007)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That top TT is a mighty nice colour


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice....


----------



## EscapeOfficer1 (Jul 19, 2010)

If you chop roof off a TT Coupe (without Roadster strengthening?) body will be made of... *scrap-metal*.. :lol: .!

Do you have magnets down under...?

EO


----------



## FlaunTT (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for all of the answers.

But you Euro boys have misinterpret what targa I mean!

We have a event over here called Targa Tasmania!

It is a week long Tarmac rally on public roads.

Check out this website targa.com.au!

I'm going to be caging the TT.

No way would I cut the roof off , it is my favorite part of the TT!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It was an easy mistake.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Targa_top


> Targa top, targa for short, is a semi-convertible car body style with a removable roof section and a full width roll bar behind the seats.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

Are the doors and tailgate not alloy as well?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Laurie said:


> Are the doors and tailgate not alloy as well?


Hi, No, just bonnet & roof rails. The front bumper reinforcement beam is also aluminium.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

FlaunTT said:


> Thanks for all of the answers.
> 
> But you Euro boys have misinterpret what targa I mean!
> 
> ...


oh i like the look of that..........pure adrenalin without the yank bs added on :lol:


----------



## n88byb (May 8, 2010)

And there is quite a bit of aluminum reinforcement in the doors, you see this when you take the door cards off.


----------



## mediaeasier (Jun 1, 2016)

are the front wings alloy?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mediaeasier said:


> are the front wings alloy?


Hi, No, only the bonnet is aluminium. The roof trims not really the body but they are also aluminium.
Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

mediaeasier said:


> are the front wings alloy?


Sadly not.


----------

